# Schnurrrr: Mit wem schläft Katy Perry denn hier?



## Stefan102 (11 Dez. 2011)

​
Immer wieder tauchen ja Fotos im Internet auf, die Stars in unangenehmen Situationen zeigen, die ihnen wohl lieber erspart geblieben wären. Sogar einige Beziehungen sind an solchen Bildern schon zerbrochen. Doch dieses Foto von Sängerin Katy Perry (27) gehört sicherlich nicht zu dieser Sorte Schnappschuss, obwohl er sie eng umschlungen schlafend im Bett mit jemandem zeigt, der eindeutig nicht Ehemann Russell Brand (36) ist!

„Wieder vereint und es fühlt sich so gut an....“, twitterte Katy unter dem Beweisfoto und stellt vor: „Ich und Kitty Purry halten ein Nickerchen.“ Die beiden süßen „Kätzchen“ sehen aber auch wirklich sehr vertraut miteinander aus, wie sie so selig schlummernd nebeneinanderliegen. Und bei der Namensfindung hat sich bekennende Katzenliebhaberin Katy Perry auch richtig kreativ gezeigt: Kitty Purry ist nicht nur an ihren Namen angelehnt, sondern „Kitty“ bedeutet übersetzt „Kätzchen“ und „purr“ bedeutet so viel wie „schnurren“, ein schnurrendes Kätzchen also.

Russell Brand braucht sich nun wirklich keine Sorgen machen, mit wem Katy das Bett teilt, wenn er gerade nicht zur Stelle ist - und mal ehrlich, wer würde bei diesem Anblick nicht das Schnurren anfangen? 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## AMUN (11 Dez. 2011)

Sie schläft mit einer Muschi...


----------

